
“Confidential” HDMI Specifications Docs Hit with DMCA Takedown - iamnothere
https://torrentfreak.com/confidential-hdmi-standards-docs-hit-with-dmca-takedown-190511/
======
stendinator
Kind of reminds me of the time someone got sued because they made building
codes public.

I find any sort of restriction of access to _standards_ problematic.

